# New surge



## riccoh r hudson (Jul 28, 2017)

So how does this new uber surge work.

I hate pool btw. I dont usually take them

So you pick up one/2 pax..... collect the surge
Pickup the next group....... collect another surge? 

Basically does it work like the original surge is my question?

If so the pool may not be bad anymore. As long as the surge stay there. And you still get the crappy extra .50 per pickup


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Today I noticed the first surge in my market in a year or so. Hmmm... I thought, "Maybe I should drive over there." But then I remembered all the advice here to never chase the surge. Sure enough, a few minutes later, it disappeared long before I could have been there.


----------

